# KillerKeanes New Growth Program



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Okay KillerKeane,

Here is the program that I want you to follow. I recomend that you post your before pictures and measurements, then again at 6 week intervals.

Like I said before, I don't have a lot of time to allot to this but this program will aid in adding muscle mass.

Your goal of adding 1lb or so a week, might happen. It depends on how close you are to your upper limits. The easy part of climbing a mountain is the first 80 percent the next 10 is extremely hard, and the last is more challenging than the other 90 put together.

If you apply what I'm saying, and stick to it very closely I beleive that you will be happy with your progression.

The first thing I want to cover is your diet, it actually is quiet good. I'm going to add some more calories to it to speed up your weight gain rate a bit, this might mean that you will put on some fat along with muscle, with the gain rate that you want it would be hard not to.

I want you to add the following to your daily intake. In other words continue eating everything that you currently do and add this shake:

3 scoops of protein powder

1/4 cup of ice cream

3 8oz cups of low fat milk

1 tablespoon of peanut butter

1 banana or a cup of frozen strawberries

add ice and water to change consistency to your liking

basically sip on this throughout the day, don't gulp, stretch it out throughout the day.

supplement wise I want you to add the following if you are not using them:

Creatine Monohydrate (20 gram load for 10 days/ maintain with 10 grams) this is providing you are healthy

Glutamine 15 grams daily (5 grams 3x a day)

Now onto sleep

You are going to need eight to 9 hours of sleep. along with a half hour nap during the day. This is very important.

Now onto training:

I want you to back cycle all your poundages by 15%, this is so that you can create momentum building back up and blasting past your present tonnage.

Add the following weights to your lifts when you progress from week to week:

Squat 10lbs

Deadlifts 5-10lbs

Bench press 5lbs

bent over rows two arms 5lbs

shoulder press 5lbs

Leg press 20-30lbs

dips 2 1/2-5lbs

chins same as above

calves 5-10lbs

upright row 2 1/2-5lbs

you musat get stronger every week to grow fast.

Okay now for the workout itself. Here are a few rules get a partner who you can trust to show up, spot you right, and push you beyond what you would do on your own to train with you. If you don't it will be more difficult but not impossible.

All non warm up sets are taken to failure along with 1-2 forced repetitions, and in some cases drop sets.

Rest as long as it takes you to recover, and hit it hard again. Typically these workouts will take you about an hour to complete, added stretching and warming up might push them to 90 minutes.

Leave the cardio alone for now, do none for the next 10 weeks. Don't worry you won't keal over this program heavily works the cardiovascular and circulatory systems.

This program should be done 3-4 times a week. Start with 4 times a week, on nonconsecutive days, if you start feeling excessive fatique cut back to 3 days, don't be a hero.

Apply my mind techniques on my website to ramp up focus and aggression.

Okay here is your program for the next 6 weeks

remember all work sets to failure

Workout A. Chest/ Back

1. Parallel bar dip with dipping belt (2 warm ups 20, 15 reps light) 3 work sets 6-8 reps (last set after failure drop added wt. and continue with body wt)

2. Neutral grip pullups (1 warm up 12) 3 work sets 6-8 reps (last set same as dips)

3. T-bar rows done off the floor ( 1 wmup 10) 2 work sets 10 reps

4. Incline bench press on smith machine (1 wp 10) 2 work sets 8-10 (first set triple drop, last set regular)

5. E-z curl bar lying pullover 1 set 10 reps

6. Pek dek fly 1 set 8-10 (emphasize peak contraction)

rest 1 day

Day B. Shoulders, deadlift/ biceps

1. Seated front shoulder press (2 wmups 10) 3 work sets 8-10 reps

2. Deadlift Romanian style (2 wps 10) 2 work sets 10 (no forced reps)

3. High pulls with barbell or upright row (choose 1 and stick with it) 2 work sets 10 reps (no forced reps)

4. Straight barbell curl (1 wmup 8) 3 work sets 8-10 reps drop set last set once

Reverse grip lat pulldown 1-2 work sets 10 reps

5. Dumbbell crunches 2 sets 15 reps (heavy and slow, emphasize peak contraction)

rest 1 day

Day C. Thighs/ Calves

1. Wide stance barbell squat (toes pointed out a bit)

(3 warmups 10) 2 work sets 10-12 reps

2. Leg press (1 warmup 10) 3 work sets 10-12 reps last set drop wt by 1/4 and continue to failure

3. Walking dumbbell lunges 1 set 30 steps total (use a weight that makes you struggle and hit the floor after they are done)

rest for 10 mins

4. Standing calves raise (1-2 warmups 10) 3 sets 10 reps

That should do it, keep me informed. And God speed man!

Law


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

This should be interesting.......


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Timmy Smooth said:


> This should be interesting.......


Yep

KK are you going to keep a journal or something

Good luck with it:lift:


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah, a journal would make a cracking read. Best of luck, mate.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Best of luck killer!


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Deja Vu all over again.. 

Good luck with the new routine Killer.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

I would advise him to keep a journal, both diet and training. Pictures as well of course.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

Interesting.....seen that shake many times before and it works for adding cals....I wouldnt use the creatine like you`ve suggested as I think its way way too much as I think the loading phase is a load of codswallop and not needed...

Good Luck KK


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Interesting.....seen that shake many times before and it works for adding cals....I wouldnt use the creatine like you`ve suggested as I think its way way too much as I think the loading phase is a load of codswallop and not needed...
> 
> Good Luck KK


How much would you suggest,


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey guys, great thread...im really interested to see the outcome of this!!

Good luck killer, make sure you keep us updated!!


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

I've also read that the 'loading phase' is a ploy just to get you to buy more. But I think for the sake of this experiment, KK should follow Myseone to the letter....


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Interesting.....seen that shake many times before and it works for adding cals....I wouldnt use the creatine like you`ve suggested as I think its way way too much as I think the loading phase is a load of codswallop and not needed...
> 
> Good Luck KK


Yes, I have also heard that loading Creatine is a way to get people to unload their pockets.

In my personal experience, loading has worked faster, than waiting for a month for levels to come up. It's KillerKeanes goal to grow rapidly so it's probably a good idea that he does load.

Anyhow, even if he did this program sans the Creatine he would still grow.

Law


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

I would say he wouldnt need to load with that much, usually just ends up giving you gas and stomach problems, id try 15 grams for 5 days then 10g per day after that


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Bigdav said:


> I would say he wouldnt need to load with that much, usually just ends up giving you gas and stomach problems, id try 15 grams for 5 days then 10g per day after that


even 5 grams gives me chronic indegestion for the first few days


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Bigdav said:


> I would say he wouldnt need to load with that much, usually just ends up giving you gas and stomach problems, id try 15 grams for 5 days then 10g per day after that


Yeah your suggestion would work and would probably reduce the risk of offensive odors and such.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

samurai69 said:


> even 5 grams gives me chronic indegestion for the first few days


Everyone has a different level of tolerance, so it comes down to experimentation at least to some degree.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

and if he is eating alot of red meat, is there any need in 10g?


----------



## Bigdav (May 24, 2005)

Carlos901 said:


> and if he is eating alot of red meat, is there any need in 10g?


I take in 3 x3 gram doses throught the day, its probably overkill but id rather have too much than too little, it doesnt do you any harm and its better than not using it at all, if it works for you that is


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

> its probably overkill but id rather have too much than too little, it doesnt do you any harm and its better than not using it at all, if it works for you that is


Too much is bad for the kidneys and causes dehydration and muscle tears......


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

He can do this program without the creatine and make good gains. The Creatine should'nt be a problem for the limited time he will be using it, if it is he could drop it.

Killerkeane its up to you if you choose to use it or not.


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

I never tore muscles or tweaked them using creatine, but I'm not everyone.

Dehydration is possible, just drink extra water and eat food that are rich in electrolytes.

Kidney issues, this might happen, depends on tolerance.

I guess the most sound advice is start minimal and build up over the weeks, if side effects kick in, reduce.

experimentation.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

:withstupi :rolleye11


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Tuna_boi said:


> :withstupi :rolleye11


you must of been looking in the mirror then.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

myseone said:


> you must of been looking in the mirror then.


~NAw I was reading ur website, and imagining that I was a viking... :bounce:


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Tuna_boi said:


> ~NAw I was reading ur website, and imagining that I was a viking... :bounce:


I'm glad that you can read, imagine yourself as a bat and fly into a dark cave.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

myseone said:


> I'm glad that you can read, imagine yourself as a bat and fly into a dark cave.


Lol:blowme:


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

lmao


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

Been really busy of late, one question before i post pictures and do the routine is....

I am currently on medication for a rather nasty skin condition that has spread to a lot of places now, on 3 tabs a day to suppress it back, should i leave the creatine until it goes away?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

also......

is there any supplementation or methods that can increase my appetite significantly?


----------



## myseone (Mar 27, 2005)

Killerkeane,

Been away. Concerning the creatine, I'm not sure what interactions the drug will have with creatine, might help, might make worse, or might not effect it at all. When in doubt leave out.

Concerning appetite, push your squats and deadlifts hard and your appetite will follow.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

B12 is said to boost appetite.


----------

